#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: کار نکردن وای فای لپ تاپ hp pavilion dv6-6199ee

## شیشه بر

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
ویندوز لپ تاپم 7 و 64 bit اصلی بود هفته پیش عوضش کردم و ویندوز 8 نصب کردم تمام درایورها رو هم از سایت Hp گرفتم ولی بلوتوث و وای فای لپ تاپم از کار افتاده و دکمه مربوط به روشن خاموش کردنش خاموشه و روشن نمیشه بعد از اون دو باره دیگه هم ویندوز 7 نصب کردم ولی درست نشد. درایورها رو هم به درستی نصب کردم نمیدونم چکار کنم ، لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## شیشه بر

کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه!!!!!! :کار نکردن وای فای لپ تاپ hp pavilion dv6-6199ee:

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
شما باید درایورهای بلوتوس و وای فای را هم براساس مدلشان دانلود کرده ونصب کنی 
ابتدا با نرم افزار دریور چکر مدل را مشخص و سپس دانلود میکنی

----------


## sattar62

یکی از مشکلات لپ تاپ های اچ پی (البته برای کاربر عادی) متفاوت بودن درایورهای سخت افزاری به خصوص بلوتوث و وای-فای در یک مدل است.به این معنی که در دو دستگاه کاملا مشابه، ممکن است سخت افزار ارتباطی متفاوت وجود داشته باشد.تولید کننده بلوتوث و کارت شبکه وایرلس می تواند که از سه شرکت intel-ralink-broadcom باشد که باید به طریقی سازنده آن را مشخص و فقط درایور مربوط را نصب کنید.شما به احتمال زیاد تمام درایورها از چند سازنده را نصب کردید که کاری اشتباه است و موجب از کار افتادن شبکه ارتباط(بلوتوث و وای-فای) دستگاه می‌شود.01.jpg
02.jpgشما اول با ابزارهای مدیریت درایو سازنده کارت شبکه وای-فای رو مشخص کن و سپس راه‌انداز مربوطه رو دانلود و نصب  کن.بهترین برنامه برای این کار Driver Pack Solution 13 است.
لینک دانلود درایورهای دستگاه شما(Win 7 X64
Software & driver downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6199ee Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support

----------

*habibi92*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## arashshr

سلام دوست عزیز. کاری هایی که لازم هست انجام بدین اینا هستند. 
برین به قسمت استار منو و تایپ کنید "Windows Mobility Center"  تو صفحه باز شده به راحتی می تونین سخت افزار وایرلس و بلوتوث رو فعال کنید. 
پس از فعال شدن سخت افزارتون چک کنید ایا ویندوز خودش درایورها رو نصب کرده یا نه. (البته بلوتوث رو به عنوان سخت افزار" Generic  bluetooth adapter" میشناسه که این صحیح نیست.)
اگر نصب نکرده باشه  بهترین راه حل اینه که یه سی دی درایور لپ تاپ Acer پیدا کنید که درایورهای X64 رو داخل خودش داشته باشه. بلوتوث شما احتمال 99% مارکش "Atheros" هست حتما سعی کنید بلوتوث رو به حالت "Setup" نصب کنید و همچنین از پکهای درایور استفاده نکنین چون این پکها به صورت اپدیت نصب میکنند و  اگه آپدیت کنید مطمئن باشین بلوتوث به درستی نصب نمیشه. ولی وایرلس رو اپدیت کنید مشکلی پیش نمیاد (منظورم از آپدیت رفتن به قسمت manage و راست کلیک کردن  روی سخت افزار مورد نظر و زدن اولین گزینه که هست "Update Driver")
امیدوارم کارتون راه بیوفته 
موفق و سربلند باشین

----------

*habibi92*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*فرهاد ریگی*

----------


## golelaleh

سلام 
اگه مشکلتون حل نشده میتونم فایل های خوب براتون ارسال کنم تا ان شالا درست بشود

----------


## javadm33

سلام دوستان یه HP A10 AMD دارم چراغ وای فای خاموش نمیشه مدلش همینجوریه یا مشکلی هست ؟

----------


## sjsa

آقا بسیاذ عالی بود استفاده کردیم

----------


## elham61

سلام
من هم یک لپ تاپ hp psvilion n018  دارم
بعد از نصب ویندوز10و از کار افتادن hdmi درایورهای متعددی از سایت hpگرفتم
الان هم وای فایم از کار افتاده همhdmi
چه کار کنم؟
دیگه درست نمیشه؟
مغازه هم بردم اونا هم نتونستن کاری کنند
حتی بک آپ ویندوز 8 مم ریخنم ولی وای فای و hdmiدیگه کار نمی کنه
شديدا به کمک و راهنمایی نیاز دارم
ممنون

----------


## cybernova

*کاربر گرامی
لطفا برای مشکل خودتون تاپیک جداگانه ایجاد کنید تا زودتر به نتیجه برسید*

----------

